

Thanks, ICANN: colleges start registering preemptive .xxx domains - mortenjorck
http://www.theverge.com/2011/11/14/2560798/colleges-xxx-domains-porn-safeguard

======
SagelyGuru
Non-geographical base domain names (.com .org .xxx .net .info etc) should be
all scrapped because:

1) They are not fulfilling clear enough purpose, not being distinctive enough.
Most websites provide some information (.info), allow some communication
(.net), are associated with some organisation (.org), and maybe collect money
in some way (.com). Thus these base names are noise words, creating confusion
for users trying to guess the most appropriate one.

2) The base names lead to unwanted duplications and overlaps, as described in
this article but this is just the tip of an iceberg.

3) Before someone objects that there would not be enough domain names to go
round, I think most main domain names can be differentiated more effectively
and appropriately by addition of three or more letters of the domain buyer's
own choice.

